# Anyone want to see new pics of Cole the "baby" Newf?



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL! He sure wears his emotions on the outside doesn't he? You say he's going to bulk up? OMGoodness! He'll be H U G E!! I must say though, he's got a beautiful glossy coat... something I wouldn't be able to resist running my fingers through.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

None with great expressions???? The expression in that first one is priceless!!! Great looking pup!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cole*

Cole is SIMPLY ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> You say he's going to bulk up? OMGoodness! He'll be H U G E!!


Yes...he needs to get *wider*. And, his chest needs to drop. And he needs more coat. He's still a youngster, especially in the world of Newfs. They mature between 3-4 yrs of age. He's now about 29.5" at the withers, and weighs about 150 lbs. He's very slender, and pure muscle, but not much bulk at all.



> None with great expressions????


I agree...that IS an expression! And a very telling one. But not the norm for him. He's usually a very HAPPY go lucky guy!! LOL


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Baby! LOL, he's so gorgeous. I'd love to see him stacked too. Tell him all his fans on the web want to see his best side, that should entice him to cooperate.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Now Cole would keep me warm at night! Hooch would have loved these photos.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

wow..oh wow, what a handsome and magnificent dog! What I would give to bury my head in that coat! lol!

Now just looking at his picture I was wondering if there is any significant differences between Newfies in the UK and the US (like we see in Goldens) I only wonder because the size of his head looks bigger to what I have seen in Newfies over here (granted, I have only seen maybe 10 Newfies in real life) but, I dunno, Newfies I see here look...kind of...smaller somehow! Just wondering really...!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, he sure is one gorgeous boy. I've never met a Newfie in person and hope to one day. I would love to cuddle with him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

goldenluver said:


> Wow, he sure is one gorgeous boy. I've never met a Newfie in person and hope to one day. I would love to cuddle with him.


Make sure you have a towel!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Cole is one beautiful (BIG) pup! Newfs are such beautiful dogs.

Congrats!

SJ


----------



## Goldensrule (Jan 11, 2009)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh my dream dog!  Cole is so gorgeous! Just love him!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I love your baby Cole. He is one magestic looking boy.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I loved him as a baby, and even at a "difficult" age, he is impressive. (And of course, I love his name - he shares it with my oldest son. )


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Impressive Indeed! Baby Cole is Stunning! Keep the pictures coming, Please!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> Now just looking at his picture I was wondering if there is any significant differences between Newfies in the UK and the US (like we see in Goldens) I only wonder because the size of his head looks bigger to what I have seen in Newfies over here


I'm not sure. His lines are European ... from Switzerland. Both of his parents are from Switzerland. http://www.fairweathers.ch/en/home/about_us.html

His sire and dam were both brought here as puppies. The sire now lives in Canada, the dam in Illinois (with Cole's breeder).

Fairweather Newfs have a distinct look. You *know* them when you see them (it's the eyes and expression). Yet they're similar overall to most of the show lines around the world. They (Fairweather) have intermingled with Pouch Cove ... which is a line out of the US (New Jersey). 

The Westminster winner in '04 was a Pouch Cove dog ... Josh (Darbydale's All Rise Pouch Cove) and if you look at him, you can see the similarities. (And you can also see how much bulk and maturity Cole still needs to grow into) This is the Westminster Video from Josh's win:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcDIgPHuIjY


The key to the "look" is the lineage. Perhaps what you've seen is more of the "old style" Newf? Totally different head.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

AWWW ... I'M IN LOVE !!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What a handsome guy! It's hard to imagine him bulking up, he is a big boy! Wow!


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

:awwwww what a big fuzzball lol


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I love him! I love him! I always show DH your pictures... and he just shakes his head, smiles and says "no". As in... "no we are not getting one!" 

So thanks for sharing your pics... I always look for them, and I always check out your website to admire everyone!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Finally had some time today to go through all the posts. I love, love Cole!!! He is gorgeous! He expressions are priceless! I can't wait until we have one of our own!! :crossfing

Thanks for posting the link of the show. I loved it when Josh was "talking" to everyone after he won!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He's a gorgeous boy but prefer his pictures when he's active!.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

So handsome! Love the expression in the first picture.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

He's gorgeous. Got such a lovely head.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

oh be still my heart, he is totally adorable


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

Holy cow! Big baby! He's gorgeous.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

He's a "big" boy. Thanks for showing the video of Josh - if Cole grows like Josh, he will be pawsome.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> Thanks for posting the link of the show. I loved it when Josh was "talking" to everyone after he won!!


You're welcome. Josh, during that competition, was quite a character! :lol: 

Notice too how the handler, Michelle, kept a tight rein on him when others were coming to congratulate her? No co-mingling of the dogs. If only pet owners would pay that much attention (even when interacting with others), I think we'd hear of a lot fewer problems between dogs.



> He's a gorgeous boy but prefer his pictures when he's active!.


Thank you, and I do too. But, when he's active, after five minutes, he's a dirt/mudball OR he's just decided it's time to take a swim. So it's nice to have some clean and DRY photos of the brat, just for posterity's sake. :lol: :lol:



> I can't wait until we have one of our own!!


 I know how you feel! It's hard, I know. BUT patience is truly a virtue when it comes to getting a Newf. You'll be SO happy you *did it right*. I know you're on NN, and have seen the endless threads about the problems the breed can have, so it's always best to take your time! And, as you've already found ... reputable Newf breeders are extremely careful about the families they place their pups with. Don't get disheartened, just join your regional club (NCNE), go to events, meet and get to know as many people as you can and become involved. That's how to make your decision .... and that's how breeders will make theirs too!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Cole is just adorable, thanks for sharing his pictures with us.What a huge baby!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

He is beautiful. Are you planning to show him?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

No, no. Your problem is you accidentally leashed a Bear. Run!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> He is beautiful. Are you planning to show him?


Thank you, and ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## Shadow's Ransom (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh wow hes gorgeous!! What a big, beautuful, fluffy dog!!


----------

